# Pet Valu free 1lb samples



## HedgieGirl519 (Oct 21, 2011)

II was in Pet Valu today and found out they have TINY bags of cat food now. Each bag is 1lb and are completely free!  The bags come in the manufacturers packaging, so they are shipped from the company, not just offered as samples by the store. I'm guessing one bag would last one hedgehog about a month? I'm really not sure. But I thought it was pretty cool. Of course that's not enough food for a cat, but for our hedgies it works out great. The only food I saw in small bags was Blue Buffalo and Natural Balance, but it was also a TINY store. About 3 aisles maybe 10 feet long each. Other Pet Valu's might be offering this too, so you can check it out if you want


----------



## zorropirate (Aug 13, 2010)

Pet Value has always carried them. BUT you some stores charge 1-2$ a package and they will notice if you get them every time you go. You also have to watch the expiry dates, as they don't often get turned over. 

Every store has different ones it seems too.


----------

